# How do I know if it's safe to grow vegetables in my back yard?



## dragonness (Jul 8, 2008)

We're just moving to a new home with a yard, and it's next door to a property that was treated for termites some ten years ago. 

We are interested in planting a small vegetable garden in our back yard, and maybe a strawberry patch, but we don't know the complete history of the yard, and the soil there could be contaminated for all we know.

How can we be sure it's safe to eat vegetables and fruit grown there?


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

1. Make sure the yard isn't glowing.
2. Always wear your tin foil hat.

Just kidding. You should be safe. You could have a soil test done. Don't know where you would send it for that type of testing though.

Or you could do everything in raised beds and fill them with purcheased soils.


----------



## dragonness (Jul 8, 2008)

Kap,

I haven't seen the yard at night, so for all I know it might give a nice glow.

Didn't know about tin. Good tip. 

;-)


----------



## tteam (Jul 22, 2008)

check with the organic growers in your area. they can tell you where to send your soil to be tested


----------



## 1610 CUB (Jul 19, 2008)

dragonness said:


> We're just moving to a new home with a yard, and it's next door to a property that was treated for termites some ten years ago.
> 
> We are interested in planting a small vegetable garden in our back yard, and maybe a strawberry patch, but we don't know the complete history of the yard, and the soil there could be contaminated for all we know.
> 
> How can we be sure it's safe to eat vegetables and fruit grown there?


Just give me a call and I will rush over and check, and check, and......:thumbsup:


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

take a soil sample to your local ag extension you should be able to find it in the phone book they will test it and tell you if its OK and what you will need to help anything to grow


----------



## dragonness (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you so much, that's very helpful, clasact!


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Yep, call your state university's Cooperative Extension. They'll do a complete soil analysis for about $10.


----------



## dragonness (Jul 8, 2008)

Found it!

http://www.umass.edu/plsoils/soiltest/services1.htm

Thanks!


----------

